# Health and Safety Clown



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

Health & Safety Rep falls off ladder showing off:thumbup:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

LOL. Atleast he was wearing his hardhat. 
He could have damaged that house or fence though he should be more careful.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Those guys speak funny. Its that the Queens English?


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

I think they from North East England, Newcastle area. hard to make out if your not used to it


----------



## Zendik (Sep 14, 2011)

I would have still been standing there laughing at the guy..


----------

